# Greetings



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

Been lurking for a bit, just watching the forum and decided to reveal myself. I heard of this forum whilst over at woodcentral, and I think also at the Oldtools list. This seems like a good bunch (read: no flames or wars) so I'll stick around for the fun.

Best
Gary


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Hi there Gary. :thumbsup:


----------

